

Can a Java programmer be transitioned to COBOL? - nlz1
http://web.archive.org/web/20050214210251/http://objectz.com/columnists/martin/02252002.asp

======
ltcoleman
Java and COBOL are just two different languages. I am mainly a java programmer
now but I took a COBOL class in college. It was boring. I could go write COBOL
if it was requested of me, but why would I want to? COBOL in my opinion is
only still alive because of the legacy code that is in place and the money
that would be required to replace that code.

"To get business logic to work using these languages is difficult." Really? I
don't think so.

~~~
hnid
I have professionally worked both as a COBOL and Java programmer for many
years. I understand procedural and OO reasonably well.

While working as a COBOL programmer I was mainly concerned with business
logic. All my thinking time was utilised in thinking about the business need,
if I needed any clarification I'd talk to the business people who requested
the work and they could understand a lot of the terminology I used. I would
also do all the testing required.

As a java programmer I would spend a lot of time reading about and
understanding various frameworks and have little time left to understand
business logic. It is ok because the real testing would be done by other
teams. Business people won't even approach me.

